# My Story



## Lorraine Cooke (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello since returning from Cuba 2014 i have suffered with Eggy burp and eggy farts with dioreah extreme tiredness. i have been tested for Giardiasis, H Pylori, Celiac Disease all the others. Ive sent more poo samples than a Dung Beetle could handle, I've had blood tests wee tests and everything has come back NORMAL. But in the meantime I've had lots of days off work, felt so exhausted i could hardly move. Ive cut out all dairy no change, i cut out all wheat no change. Ive been referred to a consultant who said he didn't know either and put it down to a sever case of IBS and closed my case. Im still getting Eggy Burps and Farts diroreah feeling tired and low. Ive strangely put on loads of weight so I've been trying to eat more healthy cause im desperate to lose weight but every time i eat Veg, Fruit and salads i get a massive flareup of Eggy burps Farts and dioraeh and we all know you can't lose weight without eating all these healthy foods. Im now in a vicious circle and don't know what to do anymore, i don't know what to eat anymore


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 7, 2015)

Is it an option for you to see a nutritionist? I fortunately have access to one through my health insurance and she was wonderful. Over a period of about a year she cleaned up my diet one piece at a time, and if something she suggested didn't work for me she came up with another option.


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

It sounds like you've caught some parasite or other bad bacteria.. Did you have any stomach issues at all prior to your trip? You've probably been tested for parasites by now, but have you given the three day sample? You haven't been given any antibiotics at all? Maybe you could ask a doctor to describe some, cus it really seems like you've got something in your gut that shouldn't be there. You could also try Saccharomyces Boulardii, a probiotic yeast. It's really good at cleaning the gut and getting bad bacteria out. On top of that you could eat another good probiotic, ask for help at the pharmacy or your health store.

Like AlanZ said, a good nutritionist would probably be very important as well  But I think you should try to see another doctor and get more medical help.. If your symptoms so clearly appeared after a trip abroad.


----------

